# Hill 875 Pics



## Rocky (Feb 14, 2007)

Matzos I sent you a PM but am posting here as I am not sure it went through. I am very interested in the pics you posted of Hill 875 as the one with the M-60 gunner and asst. is me and my asst. gunner James Worrell who was KIA 21 Nov. 1967 on the Hill. If you have other pics of the Hill please let me know. There were only 6 out of my platoon who made it off the Hill and I would be very interested in any pics of the guys in my platoon if you have them.


----------



## Brasso (Feb 15, 2007)

*They Are Probably From My Gallery*

*Rocky, If they have the "HERDS" patch and date on them , then there from my gallery.  solthum *


----------



## Matzos (Feb 15, 2007)

Rocky

I got the image from a newsgroup, I will see if there were any others with it.


----------

